# Another food dream



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I have always had rather vivid and odd dreams. Many play out for a long time, like little mini movies of the week. Last night among other things I dreamt I was going to college and couldn't afford nor wanted to be in a frat so I moved into a dorm room with like 10 other people!
But the dream then switched to a banquet hall where I had a bunch of items that I had been working on. Sugar baskets, chocolate flowers, etc. I turned around and the bus staff had moved my things and presented the food. I had a large dinner plate in front of me. On it was about 12 or so jumbo peeled and chilled shrimp. Next to them was a tomato granite of some sort that was quite flavorful.
On the side was a small bowl of homemade potato chips, thinly sliced and fairly dark brown, but not burned, and a bowl of what I took to be cocktail sauce but was a sort of tomato and horseradish confit with danish baby shrimp in it. Fairly thin but rich in color. An odd dream to have don't you think?
Any other food dreams out there?

That reminds me of how desperately I used to desire to eat at Jean Louis at the Watergate Hotel in DC that I used to dream I was working there, or auditioning for the kitchen, or eating at the restuarant. However even in the dream I never got to try his food!!!

As long as I'm going on, that reminds me for anybody who finds it interesting (since I mentioned auditioning) I once applied for a job at the Inn at Little Washington for Patrick O'Connell. They would bring me in for a weekend at my expense and I would work for a Friday night, Saturday and Sunday. No pay. I would be tested at all stations, quizzed and cook a meal for the staff I think (it was a long time ago) that would be my audition. I decided against it for a variety of reasons. Not the least of which would be the cost to me! 
Just thought I'd add that since it came to mind.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I love dream analysis....haven't had the chance to play with someone's head for a while....

Freud is the easiest...you know what he would say, right? This is still a family board so I can't be explicit, but I mean...the shrimp alone are pretty obvious.

Jung would say that each of the components of the dream represent parts of you. You start with an apparent frustration - not wanting to/not being able to afford the frat (cognistive dissonance) so you find yourself in a dorm with 10 other people (all of whom represent you - male and female alike). You don't tell us how you felt about that and that's important.

You move on into an anxiety provoking situation...trying to do complicated work and having your needs moved (by you)...but you aren't anxious, you appear to be calmly enjoying your dinner (which sounds quite lovely...and still represents parts of you). Understanding how you felt about the things going on around you would be important in the dream analysis...with what you've presented here, I might ask whether you are facing a decision or are being a bit overwhelmed with multiple tasks. But that's just guessing.

Gestalt analysis is my favorite...and impossible to do in this venue. The Gestalt analyst would ask you to begin at the earliest part of the dream and to _*be*_ each component of the dream and talk about how it feels. Be the frat house, be the various people, be the banquet hall, table, sugar baskets, confit...it takes forever and a week but you might be surprised the interesting things you can learn about your subconscious.

Or....it might be just a dream. :chef:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Reminds me of a dream I had a few years back.
I dreamt that I was in a grocery store in Ketchum, Idaho. Standing back by meat department was Jerry Van ****. He was food demonstrating pate. On either side of him were these two huge Sumo guys. As Jerry was talking to me and some old lady, the Sumo guys tore up and down the aisles wreaking havoc in their wake, tasters in hand, shouting PATE! PATE! WE ALL LOVE PATE! Nobody seemed too bothered about the whole thing. What does it all mean?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Years ago, my sister was expecting her baby any day, and since I lived near the hospital, her husband asked if he could stay at my apartment, if he needed to. 

That night, I had a dream that I had woken up, and he was just waking up on the couch. I asked him if he wanted toast, and he said yes, so I made some. 

When I woke up for real, I went into the kitchen and found a few slices of bread out on the counter!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

When I have a food dream, I'm usually dreaming that I'm at work, but the thing is that these particular dreams feel like I'm actually there. This one time, though, I had a really messed up dream where I was drowning in a swimming pool full of butter, don't ask me to explain that one, because it's to weird for words. As for your dream, CH, it sort of sounds like something out of the world of Harry Potter.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Butter poached PETA


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Last night I was being chased by buttercream. My wife says it's a sign telling me NOT to eat her doggone buttercream.  It's just too good to leave alone..........


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

my recurrent night mare was that the computer dupes kept coming and coming and i had a spatula in my hand to keep flipping the burgers on the grill. of course this was at a time i was in a job i really hated!!! no matter how fast if flipped the patties they just kept appearing, and i always woke up with the carpal tunnel pain in my arm!! i must've been doing the motion in my sleep!! it's a miracle i never cracked my husband over the head in one of these episodes.  
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nancy,
Nex time I have a real stumper I'll get in touch. Interesting analysis. Probably partially right in some aspects. I didn' think about it until just now, but I had another food related dream last night. I don't really recall it, but it involved trying to fix something in a big kitchen, finding myself outside witnessing a small plane crash and rushing back in to get to the kitchen where I know I had orders piling up, except that the chef was chinese and the restaurant, though not really a restaurant was chinese of some sort...
Man this is nothing. I have the absolute weirdest dreams in the world! Frued would have a field day!


----------

